#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [詩詞] I found myself in dark

## lypapaqwer

我走到一個房間 

    向裏面望去

    裏面一片漆黑 

    我什麽都看不到

    除了我的影子

    我想走開

    但是不知道我會錯過什麽

    如果我走進去

    我不知道我得到了什麽

    我感覺我被愚弄了

    我感覺我在黑暗中

    這時影子問我你看到了什麽

    我說對那影子說我看到了我

----------


## 影曲

對於黑暗的期待和害怕

和影子的對話中

感覺有另外的涵義?但是小獸還沒猜出來QAQ

----------


## 狼狗傑

> 我想走開
> 
>     但是不知道我會錯過什麽
> 
>     如果我走進去
> 
>     我不知道我得到了什麽
> 
>     我感覺我被愚弄了


我感覺好像卡夫卡...... (炸




> 我感覺我在黑暗中


詩的題目"I found myself in dark"的同義反覆...... (啥?




> 我說對那影子說我看到了我


句式難解......難度更甚卡夫卡短篇〈一場掙扎的描述〉情節...... (核爆

----------


## 呀杰

最初看標題以為是一首英文的詩集.....(炸xd

但原來是中文的.......(說夠了你......(被打

但我也猜不到這一首詩的內裡含意.......(再次被打xd


不要看我=口=

    我想一個人在黑暗的房間....

影子突然跟自己說話,會嚇死人吧!!

----------


## tsume

挺有深度的詩
是要表現孤寂無望的心情吧?
最近心裡是不是有甚麼煩惱呢?
雖然不確定我猜得對不對, 但若真心情不好的話......


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    內心空虛或覺得前途黑暗時
盡可能找個人談談
不要壓在心裡
說出來總是好的~
多休息也是疏解壓力的好方法~

----------


## a70701111

跟影子的對話？
裡面的一片漆黑，看的到的還是自己。
有點像自言自語。
可是看在其他人眼裡可能就不是了。
看起來像是在期待什麼事情發生……

----------

